# Bieten Siemens, Beckhoff, Mitsubishi, Roboter Programmierung, Anlagenbau



## PLC-Gundel (4 Februar 2010)

Liebes Forum,

da wir gerade Kapazitäten frei haben, möchten wir auf diesem Wege gerne folgende Dienstleistungen anbieten:

-Programmierung folgender Steuerungen: Siemens, Beckhoff und Mitsubishi
-Roboter Programmierung: Mitsubishi
-Erstellung von Schaltplänen
-Schaltschrankbau, Verdrahtung, Verkabelung von Anlagen

-mit unseren Partnerbetrieben aus Konstruktion und Maschinenbau können wir auch Anlagen zum Komplettpreis anbieten, 
je nach Absprache mit den oben genannten Steuerungstypen und/oder zusätzlichem Roboter-Handling

Wir sind ein Unternehmen, das hauptsächlich im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau tätig ist. 
Unsere Kunden kommen aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen der Industrie, so daß wir über weitreichende Erfahrung verfügen, 
z.B. in den Bereichen Verpackung, Kältetechnik, Handlings-Systeme (Portale, Roboter...)

Anfragen willkommen unter der Telefonnummer 07832-979626 (Herr Gutmann, Herr Bonath, Frau Hinrichsen)

Weitere Informationen unter http://www.ess-gmbh.com/


----------

